# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  My DIY CO2 method & recipe

## jasonc

Hi there! This might not be the best mixture, but it's work. For an optimum level of CO2, I will suggest that mix it every 12 days.
http://my-aquatic-world.blogspot.com...quipments.html

----------

